# I have turned to the dark side....



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I've sworn for my entire life that I'd never do live steam, too much complication, too painful on the fingers...then came the $100 Ruby kit at the train show...

And then came this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOIUoJEzsP8

Note that there is no physical connection to the air supply--it's a nozzle blowing down the exhaust tube. It's still pretty stiff, I'm getting some plastic/rubber tubing to connect to it and actually break it in--this test was just to verify that the timing was close (it's REALLY close--on the first try!). I'm hoping to order some steam oil within the next week or two and test run it on steam by mid February.

I should also probably add that, even while stiff, even on only approximately 15-20psi of air, I couldn't stop the drivers from spinning...it seems I have a strong one.


I'll try to keep this thread updated with how this little project goes.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow 100 bucks! Great deal. 

Just and FYI- this is probably just the start of your live steam experience. It won't be long before you think hmm, it sure would be nice to have one of those "insert live steamer here" 

I learned the hard way 

Matt


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Loved the video, that's a heck of a machine shop you got there! I watched some live steam guys at the CRRM, but that's the extent of it, I kind of like the concept, though...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Or, some might say you have seen the light.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, you will have no regrets.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

So much for February. 

As of 2:34 this morning: 


http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/simracerworld/IMG_0197.jpg


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks as if it's time to start boiling some water. Let us know how it goes. The first run on a new engine brings aprehension and lots of fun.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, gosh, it is awfully cute! 

Robert


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

robbie this is great 
you have now the chance to dabble- 
what a great learning tool 
and its a lot of fun 
and 

it may not be the last $100 youll spend!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks right nice, Robby..... Have a blast with it...

Will you R/C it??????


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking real good. Welcome to live steam. It's addictive.

What do you mean "the dark side". You've discovered the truth, the light, the way. Live steam is zen.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations. Live steam is really fun. I you like to tinker, you can get plenty of that and the best part is driving a real locomotive whether manually or by RC. Have a great time!!


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNSJZ-GLDRo&sns=em 

Finish up and run it already  
Sent from my iPod


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice find. I got one of the kits for Christmas and really liked putting it together and getting it to run. Took it to DH last week and had a blast. I now have 3 LS ans soon to be 4. May have to give up on the sparkies







. Later RJD


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/simracerworld#p/a/u/1/MtwCIMNkupw 
http://www.youtube.com/user/simracerworld#p/a/u/0/PE8EYolzHBw


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

screams like a banshee. Glad to hear you got it up and running on steam. Enjoy it.


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

was this a new kit? if so if its whistling your burner is set tohigh. was your blowoff going off at all?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 22 Jan 2011 04:58 PM 
Looking real good. Welcome to live steam. It's addictive.

What do you mean "the dark side". You've discovered the truth, the light, the way. Live steam is zen.


Bob - please let me amend that for you

'Steam is.'

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking a zen moment as one discovers the dark side of the hobby....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

100 bucks!!! Even I can afford that. Once you've gone steam, you'll never go back


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the Ruby kits another live steamer is born!! Wecome


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Richie, you should be building that new track not wasting time reading this forum


----------

